# Won't let me leave a comment



## GaryHibbert (Jul 4, 2018)

I just read Pops "The Art of the Curing Brine" in the Articles section.  It was such a great article that I wanted to leave a comment, in addition to a POINT.  But..........this is what it said:


*Comments*

_Not open for further comments._
_(You have insufficient privileges to post comments.)_


Insufficient privileges???????

Gary


----------



## one eyed jack (Jul 4, 2018)

Sounds more like a closed thread than a problem with your account.

Been a bad boy, Gary?  (That's supposed to be a joke)  :p


----------



## motocrash (Jul 4, 2018)

I got the same.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 5, 2018)

PM Jeff so he knows what is going on.

Warren


----------



## daveomak (Jul 5, 2018)

It's an "ARTICLE"....  A story so to speak... Not a thread or post meant to be commented on...


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 5, 2018)

It happened after I commented. :D


----------



## daveomak (Jul 5, 2018)

It was not intended to have responses...  When responses were noted, they clicked the "not open for further comments"....  So what's the big deal ???


----------



## motocrash (Jul 5, 2018)

daveomak said:


> It was not intended to have responses...  When responses were noted, they clicked the "not open for further comments"....  So what's the big deal ???


There were~4 responses when I tried to respond....


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 6, 2018)

motocrash said:


> There were~4 responses when I tried to respond....


I'm special. :p


----------



## motocrash (Jul 6, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> I'm special. :p










:p


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 6, 2018)

:D


----------

